# Oh my what big eyes you have!



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This young lady got tangled up with some barbed wire. Her thumb feathers are a little messed up and she's got some soft tissue damage along the leading edge of her right wing but it doesn't look like anything is broken or torn loose. With luck she might make it - wish her the best or say a little prayer for her, she can use all the help she can get right now.

NAB 

Biggest pretty eyes I've seen in a while


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I love horned owls  Those big yellow eyes are quite a sight.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...and what BIGeyes she has!!!

She is just lovely and I pray she will thrive in your wonderful care.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry this lovely creature had a run-in with barbed wire. That can create nasty wounds. Sure hope she heals quickly and smoothly!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a gorgeous lady! I hope she does well.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

beautiful bird, lucky you found her. And those eyes almost look as if you painted them in there with a computer program! they're HUGE! and so vibrant green too! obviously built for the night.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

She is showing character on the picture most probably tired of paparazzi?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!! What a beauty, Nab!!

How sad you had to meet her under such circumstances!!

She couldn't do any better than to be in the care of you and Nancy! I know she will do just fine!

LOVE those BIG eyes! SO alert!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

its so uglyyyy


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

*Nabisho* when did you find her? early morning? night? how is she doing right now?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

She's a beautiful bird! I'm sure she'll be OK - keep us posted on her please!


----------

